# Home theater entry level budget?



## rokus666 (Jul 17, 2008)

I have a spare room 14x17 that I might DIY into a home theater. 
What is the entry level budget I am looking into? Would possibly want to accomodate 4-5 and have a good picture quality with decent 5.1 sound (doesn't have to be super hifi)
I know some construction/wiring and acoustical treatment techniques. Most likely would just buy components and do it myself by following people's threads...

Anyplace good to start from?


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

That's really completely up in the air pending flat screen vs projector, couch vs dedicated seating, how much power, features, etc. you want, 5.1, 7.1, 7.2, etc.

Can you narrow it down a little?

Bryan


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

IMO, that budget really needs to be set by you... up front. Then, go about picking through the various components of the system and make your concessions (or realizing you want more and upping the budget). 

You're going to need wiring... measure it out and go to monoprice and price it out.

After that... a blu ray player. A panel or projector/screen... an AVR ( or pre amp and amp)... speakers... and possibly a sub.

There are literally $1000's of dollars in differences based on your preferences. For example: Let's say you want a 50" plasma. Right there you could spend close to $3000 or just a tad under $1000.

Really, what you need to do is figure out what # or range you are comfortable with and then move forward from that.


----------



## rokus666 (Jul 17, 2008)

27dnast said:


> IMO, that budget really needs to be set by you... up front. Then, go about picking through the various components of the system and make your concessions (or realizing you want more and upping the budget).
> 
> You're going to need wiring... measure it out and go to monoprice and price it out.
> 
> ...


I would want to go with 65"TV, nothing fancy, no 3D features. 

I would install basic 5.1 surround system

hopefully if budged permits, would like to get the seats, but if not, IKEA could work for start

Budget should be around 3-5k
I already have 4 Event ASP8 speakers and need to get a sub...


----------



## 86eldel68-deactivated (Nov 30, 2010)

..........................


----------



## rokus666 (Jul 17, 2008)

I forgot to add that the acoustics is already done in the room, would just need to re-adjust a bit


----------



## rokus666 (Jul 17, 2008)

eljay, I am seing your post in my email, but not seing it here on the website...weird...

thanks for the info though...


----------



## 86eldel68-deactivated (Nov 30, 2010)

You're welcome.  I started writing my post before your reply to *27dnast* with specifics (budget, etc.) had posted, and I finished it after your reply was already up. So, because it was by now kind of irrelevant, I figured I'd "undo" it (since I couldn't actually delete it). Sorry for any confusion.


----------



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

rokus, you pretty much have a blank slate here. It looks like those speakers are studio monitors, which aren't impossible to use, but maybe slightly more complicated. Also, ideally, you would want 1 more to use as a centre channel that matches them if you do decide to stick with them.

The basics would be your display, a receiver ($300 - $3,000 depending on power, features, etc.), possibly a suite of HT speakers and a sub, and a BD player.

If you don't mind piecing things together over time, you could pick up a solid receiver, the display you want, and a BD player first, and work in your existing speakers. Then if you feel down the road that you'll be better served by an HT-specific speaker suite, you can always upgrade.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Is this a finished room? If not, you will want to consider how much you want it sound isolated as well.

I personally am firmly in the camp of building over time and spending your hard earned money on something you will be happy with for a number of years. As an example, you can buy a sub for as little as $150 ish. However, if you want a sub that can fill the room and kick you in the gut, you will replace that sub in very short order.

When I started, I asked the same question. After a couple months reading through the forum, I came to grips with the fact my build would probably take a couple years to completely finish (well, as finished as a HT ever is ) and adopted a budget on an item by item basis.


----------



## Gregr (Nov 2, 2010)

Just a thought/FYI HTS will sponsor the second Shoot-Out of the year the first double annual event ever. Because Tv manufacturers are releasing their OLED Television's for the first time in September this event will showcase the different manufacturers' Flagship models. The OLED models will compete with LCD/LED, LED, and Plasma models as well for highest honors. This is always very revealing and a real education for me and if for no other reason it is nice to have an idea what "State-of-the-Art" is. It will be interesting to see what/how OLED looks like and when compared to other technology. The only downside is these are all "top of the line models" I don't believe there was any Tv in the last shoot out less than $2500 (approx). Actually for a 55" top of the line is very reasonable some a better buy than others.

If somebody does a little homework you can actually buy into some of the leading technology in a smaller and less complicated Tv. Although 3D Tv is not what you are looking for Roku these tele's is where you will find Tv's with the most additional features. So don't necessarily ignore a great Tv with 3D tech..., this could have everything else you didn't know you needed. Ha Ha Ha


----------



## rokus666 (Jul 17, 2008)

ALMFamily said:


> Is this a finished room? If not, you will want to consider how much you want it sound isolated as well.
> 
> I personally am firmly in the camp of building over time and spending your hard earned money on something you will be happy with for a number of years. As an example, you can buy a sub for as little as $150 ish. However, if you want a sub that can fill the room and kick you in the gut, you will replace that sub in very short order.
> 
> When I started, I asked the same question. After a couple months reading through the forum, I came to grips with the fact my build would probably take a couple years to completely finish (well, as finished as a HT ever is ) and adopted a budget on an item by item basis.


You are so right!
Once you end up with bunch of mediocre things, at the end of it it's all mediocre. I shall rethink my strategy. 
It will take more time, but it should be rewarding at the end. :T
Man, why everything is hard without real money?:hissyfit:


----------

